# Dragonspear Excerpts; Playtesting Dragons; plus new boardgame from makers of Small World



## CaricLightbringer (Jun 18, 2013)

In reference to the Tarasque article.  It has already been cancelled due to WOTC.  Hopefully this guy can get around the corporate snafu and finish his vision.  It looked really good and I was excited to have the opportunity to support it.


----------



## Fiddleback (Jun 18, 2013)

As long as he doesn't call it a Tarasque and alters one or two key features, he'll be back.


----------



## CaricLightbringer (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think the name was the issue since it's the name of a mythological beast in France (according to his post).  I think their issue was it looked like their rendition of the creature out of their manual.  Hopefully he'll do a re-sculpt that doesn't mimic WOTCs picture or the thought just occurred to me that WOTC has plans for a Tarasque and this would bite into sales.


----------



## Mike Eagling (Jun 19, 2013)

Gotta love these companies: "Were you aware that the Tarasque is a monster unique to Dungeons & Dragons?" No, because it's from mythology you idiots! The artwork claim is fair enough. Personally I think he should go the whole hog and dress it in Space Marine armour just to confound them


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 19, 2013)

Mike Eagling said:


> Personally I think he should go the whole hog and dress it in Space Marine armour just to confound them



But then Games Workshop would be after his head because obviously 'Space Marine' anything is trademarked by them


----------



## jonesy (Jun 21, 2013)

Jhaelen said:


> But then Games Workshop would be after his head because obviously 'Space Marine' anything is trademarked by them



I think that's the point he was going for.


----------

